# Ih b275 injection pump failure



## Georgewhite (May 30, 2012)

hey lads, i was harrowing our fields one night and put the tractor away after about 6 hours-she ran fine. I went out to start her about a week later and she turned over at full speed as usual but wouldnt start. i then decided to bleed the entire system (checking the fuel first of course and it was full)all was well until i got to the injectors...nothing came out atall, i then took off the injection pipes off of the injection pump and low and behold nothing was coming out (although flooding out of the bleed screws) so im asking you very knowledgeable men for advice, it is a doncaster built 1961 model with the smaller CAV pump, shall i send it off tho be serviced? but the main thing im worried about is the timing as i have noooo idea as i am only 15! help would be much appreciated on the timing and any ideas whats wrong?! thanks George.


----------

